# Little thing I attempted



## Mksupa (Dec 1, 2013)

I decided yesterday to attempt this and see how it would turn out I don't think it turned out to great but I don't think it turned out horrible either


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it looks fine.


----------



## Niaa (Mar 2, 2013)

Festive &#128515;&#128516;


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I think it looks great. Not sure what about it you didn't think turned out right.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks great and it certainly seems to serve it's purpose - I think you did a great job!


----------



## graymist (Jun 21, 2013)

I can't see a ting wrong with it. It will be very handy having all your needles & hooks together.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't see ANY problems with it! It is amazing! Look at all the places for storage! You can house all your needles in one place, and it is so pretty! 

If that is not great to you, please post some of your "good" stuff because I would love to see it - it must be fabulous!


----------



## mathom (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks good. I should have something like that. I have a small case for my crochet hooks but it only has room for one of each size. My knitting needles are just in a heavy glass vase on my knitting machine table. 

.m.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

It's actually pretty cool


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks good to me.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree; it looks great!

Elle


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks great to me!


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! It looks great to me.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

It looks wonderful! Great job!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

great job


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Don't under estimate your skills..because you did a superb job..it's attractive looking and certainly useful for storage..Great Job!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You have been busy with that beautiful afghan in the background as well as your needle holder. It looks perfectly wonderful to me. My needles slide all over in my case.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice and useful.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm impressed - very nice and what a great way to organize your needles - love it


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I think it looks great!!!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks amazing. Good job!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it is wonderful! I would love to have one like it! Give yourself a pat on the back!


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I need this.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

It turned out very nicely. The fabric you used as a cover was familiar to me. I used the same for a Christmas table cloth.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I like it! I think we are our own worst critics. I agree with the others, it looks very nicely done. Great idea for those who have several sets of straight knitting needles.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

it is perfect!
I love the idea of two rows. One for the shorter hooks and needles.
Dick


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

GREAT job :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks good to me! At least you were motivated enough to try!


----------



## sher2301 (Feb 26, 2014)

Love the needle holder. Would really like to have the pattern for the afghan in the background. Great work on both.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I think it is great. lovely fabric and so many needle pockets. just what is needed


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

what a great idea


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

bravo
You did it. I want one so bad actually I need two or three

Did you follow a pattern or just make it up as you went??

Beautiful.


----------



## Mksupa (Dec 1, 2013)

katm13 said:


> bravo
> You did it. I want one so bad actually I need two or three
> 
> Did you follow a pattern or just make it up as you went??
> ...


Made it up as I went


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks great. I made something similar that fits over a coat hanger , one side holds my needles, the other has pockets for all my quilting rulers & templates. It hangs on the back of the door in my craft room.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it's perfect, love the idea of having all needles and hooks organised. :thumbup:


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

We're always our own worst critics, but,don't be so hard on yourself. Your needle holder is great!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very pretty, very clever and very useful! It is a coincidence
as I have been thinking about making a similar item to store
my crochet hooks. After seeing yours I may go one step further
and make one for my dpns.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's great.


----------

